# Aktueller WOW Tuning Guides und Config.wtf Tweaks gesucht !



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. März 2014)

Hi@all !

Da ich aktuell am Laptop zocken muss, 
würde ich gerne mein WOW ein klein wenig "Tunen/Pimpen"
so das es noch ein klein wenig besser läuft.

Daher suche ich aktuelle WOW Tuning Guides.

Im speziellen suche ich Config.wtf Tweaks die mit MOP noch funktionieren.

Aktuelle Treiber etc sind installiert, 
jetzt möchte ich mich an WOW Tuning heranwagen,
um ein paar zusätzliche FPS locker zu machen !

Gruß
Mehlstaub the Cat


----------



## Horstinator90 (12. März 2014)

Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Fearofdeath (12. März 2014)

wäre sehr interesant
weis wer ob man die SLI skalierung von WoW verbessern kann?
weil alle Spiele habscgh im SLI doppelte fps (dank nochma oc^^), aber in WoW 2-3fps mehr


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. März 2014)

Laut AGBs wird soetwas mit einem Bann belohnt. Es kann ja zu einem Vorteil führen wenn man bestimmte Grafikeffekte manipulliert die nicht über die Grafikoptionen geändert wurden/werden können. Es gibt unzählige Opfer im hauseigenen Blizzardforum, einfach mal die SuFu dort nutzen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. März 2014)

"Lower Than Low" Settings Macros : wow
Console variables - Wowpedia - Your wiki guide to the World of Warcraft
Alles auf eigene Gefahr!


----------

